# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  what size tubs for corns/milks

## BOWSER11788

in process of getting a rack. well it is a reptile basics  and a CB-70. it was intended for bps but my colubrid collection is moving more.  So they will have it for now. My question is I will have 4 colubrids. 3x publean(sp?) milks and a normal corn.  the cb70 only has 3, wich will suffice my bps but not my others. So what is the least amout of tub a corn/mil will need but still be fine in. Is there a rack made that can hold 4-5 of these in one aswell I love reptile basics but i dont think his bigger racks hold more than 3 tubs.

----------


## lmtrej

I keep my milks in 28qt tubs as juveniles/sub-adults and move them into CB-70s once they reach adult size.  Pueblan milks are smaller and should do fine in a 28qt unless you have a particularly large individual.  

Reptile Basics make great racks, I have two four drawer CB-70 racks from them and couldn't be happier.  If they vend at any reptile shows near your area you can arrange to get a four tub model for about the same price as the three tub (no shipping).

----------


## BOWSER11788

ol, yea I picked my last one up at columbia expo, but i could pick them up, they are kinda down the road from me. my last one was a 4 tier aswell, come to think of it, thanks.

----------

